# Apply for VISA 6 months earlier



## MobileStudent (Nov 13, 2016)

hi dear all,

I have recently got my offer from my chosen university. However, the academic year starts in September 2017.
I want to apply for student visa and settle in Melbourne earlier.
What are my chances to get a visa if I apply for Australian Embassy?
I am afraid that If I apply well ahead I may not get a visa but I want to go to Australia and gain some experience.

when is the best time to apply?


----------



## Binfeng Zhang (May 25, 2016)

MobileStudent said:


> hi dear all,
> 
> I have recently got my offer from my chosen university. However, the academic year starts in September 2017.
> I want to apply for student visa and settle in Melbourne earlier.
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations on the offer! That is a great achievement.

You can apply for the visa at any time, however, they are unlikely to allow you to enter Australia until 1-2 months before your course commences.

Therefore, if you wanted to come to Australia earlier, you may want to consider bringing your starting date forward if that is an option.


----------



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

I strongly advise you to apply for the student visa ASAP. Since the new implementation post July 2016, most students visa applications were delayed and/or postponed. Also, from what I see in this forum, even the low risk countries' applicants (i.e. Japan, Canada, UK..etc) get their student visas in 12 weeks minimum. Soon is better.


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

Would it be possible to enter Australia on a tourist Visa while waiting for the outcome of the SC500 application? 

Best Regards


----------



## marisalavars (Jul 21, 2017)

Definitely recommend applying for your visa a little earlier- the more time the better. You will have such an amazing time in Australia! good luck!


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Marcocholo6 said:


> Congrats! I am interested to know how did you apply? Please reply.


Hello,

I have an immi-account with the boarders website. You can initiate and amend your applications there.

I was lucky and my SC500 Visa got approved before I traveled to AU.

Applying earlier is always best, but sometimes the assessment of application material takes longer and the application fro the SC500 visa requires acceptance to the course prior to Visa-application.


----------

